# How Much Anchor Line do I need?



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

I have a 19' Cape Horn. I usually fish in 75 feet of water, rarely go to spots deeper than 100 ft but would like enough anchor line to go to 150 ft. I am guessing that 300 ft of anchor line would work for most of my trips (4 to 1 ratio in 75 feet of water).



What thickness should I buy and do you think that 300 ft would be sufficient?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I have 300' of rope for my 19' WA. I can anchor in 140' on a good day with no problem. I have never tried to anchor in anything deeper. Put about 15 to 20 feet of chain on it. The more chain, the better.


----------



## jw1973 (Feb 8, 2009)

Cool, how thick? 1/2", 5/8"?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *jw1973 (6/29/2009)*Cool, how thick? 1/2", 5/8"?


I am not sure what thickness mine is. It might be 1/2"


----------



## Water Spout II (Feb 26, 2009)

a safe rule of thumb that a old charter captain once told me is to get 5 or so times the amount of depth that you would be anchored in so if you are anchoring in 100 feet, get 500 feet of anchor line


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

I would say get more than what you think you'll ever use. You'll be glad when that "worst day ever" happens, and it doesn't usually happen on nice clear days! My .02.

Skip


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

The rule of thumb is 7 times the depth in rode.


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

This is strickly for anchoring for fishing in reasonably calm weather and not for a storm. In fact you should not anchor in the gulf in a storm. 

If you really want to anchor dependably in 150 ft you should probably get 450' of 3/8 nylon.

For your 19ft boat, you should have at least an 8 lb danforth design.

I would get 8-10 ft of chain. Weight is more important than length so as a general rule, get chain that weighs about 8 lbs, whatever that comes out in size.

My boat is 24. I also use 3/8s and an 11 lb danforth with 10 ft of 5/16 chain. Has never failed except when the chain fouled in the flukes. That can usually be prevented by waiting til the boat makes sternway before free running the rode, you lay the chain down wind/current of the anchor. Let the rode run free until youcan tell by the GPS that youlet enough rode out. Don't start snatching on the rode, let the boat set the anchor.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Also heard 3:1 ratio.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

1/2" for that size boat will be fine. Anything smaller will be a killer on the hands and 5/8 although would be great, but a slight overkill. Now for the amount. 

2:1 has a holding power of 35%

3:163%

4:1 67%

5:177%

6:1 85%

7:1 91%

10:1 100%

Choose what you think you will be happy with. I have access to 1300' although I carry 800'


----------

